# Nogueira - 8 de Dezembro de 2006



## Dan (8 Dez 2006 às 18:29)

Algumas imagens desta manhã.

A 1300m.




Neve e sincelo.




Bragança ao fundo (do lado esquerdo).


----------



## Fil (8 Dez 2006 às 18:50)

Belas fotos Dan  

Infelizmente não caiu nem 1/10 do que caiu no litoral, enfim...


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2006 às 18:56)

Fil disse:


> Belas fotos Dan
> 
> Infelizmente não caiu nem 1/10 do que caiu no litoral, enfim...



Sim, o branco das árvores era mais sincelo que neve  Mas isto foi de manhã, durante a tarde ainda nevou mais um pouco.


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 19:01)

Realmente caiu pouquíssimo.... 
Mas aí quando vira para à neve é mesmo a sério  
É o primeiro aperitivo da temporada  
Já agora caiu mais ou menos que no episódio de Novembro do ano passado? É que por aqui caiu bastante mais, apesar da cota estar mais alta...


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2006 às 19:08)

Minho disse:


> Realmente caiu pouquíssimo....
> Mas aí quando vira para à neve é mesmo a sério
> É o primeiro aperitivo da temporada
> Já agora caiu mais ou menos que no episódio de Novembro do ano passado? É que por aqui caiu bastante mais, apesar da cota estar mais alta...



Deve ter sido mais ou menos o mesmo. Este ano é que foi lá mais cedo 

Nesse episódio também foi mais sincelo e graupel. 

Estas são de Novembro de 2005


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 19:22)

Dan faltou-te foi as boas poses da modelo (a neve a sério ), para teres umas fotos de postal!, Mas olha a maioria de nós nem a cheirou , e nesta perspectiva estás muito melhor que cada um de nós!


----------



## Fil (8 Dez 2006 às 19:32)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Dan faltou-te foi as boas poses da modelo (a neve a sério ), para teres umas fotos de postal!, Mas olha a maioria de nós nem a cheirou , e nesta perspectiva estás muito melhor que cada um de nós!



Já experimentaste deixar a cidade e ires á serra mais próxima como o Dan fez? 

Eu também ainda não a cheirei


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 19:34)

Fil disse:


> Já experimentaste deixar a cidade e ires á serra mais próxima como o Dan fez?
> 
> Eu também ainda não a cheirei



Já mas os mais de 100 km que me separam de uma serra nevada, no dia de hoje, levou-me a ficar por aqui mesmo.


----------



## Zoelae (8 Dez 2006 às 22:13)

Belas fotos Dan...a neve num bosque de caducifólias sempre tem outro encanto!


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2006 às 22:29)

Zoelae disse:


> Belas fotos Dan...a neve num bosque de caducifólias sempre tem outro encanto!



Sim, este ano as árvores estão com umas cores mais intensas e com um pouco de neve ainda ficam melhor.


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 02:47)

Dan disse:


> Sim, este ano as árvores estão com umas cores mais intensas e com um pouco de neve ainda ficam melhor.



Mais duas belas imagens, e se tivessem carregadas de neve, então é que elas ficariam belas!


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2006 às 11:43)

*Re: Nogueira - 8 e 9 de Dezembro de 2006*

Esta manhã a serra estava mais branca pela neve que caiu e também pelo sincelo que se formou durante a noite.

















Uma torre cheia de sincelo.




















Um pequeno bosque cá mais para baixo.


----------



## Zoelae (9 Dez 2006 às 12:18)

Que belas paisagens, nem parecem reais, es um sortudo


----------



## Minho (9 Dez 2006 às 12:28)

Ah!  Agora sim.. tudo pintadinho de branco.  
Que temperatura estava?


----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2006 às 15:25)

Essas já têm melhor aspecto


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2006 às 15:50)

Minho disse:


> Ah!  Agora sim.. tudo pintadinho de branco.
> Que temperatura estava?



Nem sei  mas como estava tudo gelado devia ser inferior a zero, pelo menos a 1300m. Também estava um ventinho


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 18:23)

O sincelo é um fenómeno espectacular!  . Mas tem sempre um contra, o vento! Até porque para haver sincelo terá de haver ventisca, não?  
Só vi este fenómeno até hoje, e lembrei-me ao ver essa das antenas, no cimo da Serra de S. Mamede e foi precisamente em antenas. E também um dia de Ano Novo na Serra da Estrela, onde fui feito lampeiro à toa até à Serra e ao chegar lá, neve 0, apenas bastante sincelo, a falta de espectacularidade lá deve-se ao tipo de vegetação ser rasteiro.


----------



## Santos (10 Dez 2006 às 18:00)

Que magníficas paisagens nevadas DAN, são imagens de uma beleza fantástica


----------

